# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح حديث ( من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين)

## عالي الهمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

:::من شرح كتاب العلم من صحيح البخاري
للشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين حفظهٌ الله ::: 

:::باب من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين:::

:::::::

قال : حدثنا سعيد بن عفير قال: حدثنا ابن وهب عن يونس عن ابن شهاب قال: قال حميد بن عبد الرحمن سمعت معاوية خطيبا يقول: سمعت النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول:( من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين، وإنما أنا قاسم والله يعطي، ولن تزال هذه الأمة قائمة على أمر الله لا يضرهم من خالفهم حتى يأتي أمر الله ). 

الشرح :

في هذا الحديث ثلاث جمل، الشاهد فيها الجملة الأولى قوله" من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين "الفقه هو: الفهم أي: يرزقه فهما ويرزقه ذكاء ومعرفة؛ بحيث إنه يستنبط الأحكام من الأدلة، وبحيث إنه يكون معه قوة إدراك وقوة فهم واستنباط من الأدلة، وهذا ما وهبه الله -تعالى- لكثير من الصحابة ومن بعدهم، دعا النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لابن عباس بقوله:" اللهم فقهه في الدين" وفي رواية:" وعلمه التأويل"فكان كذلك، حتى ذكروا أنه فسر مرة سورة النور تفسيرا بليغا لو سمعه اليهود والنصارى والترك والروم لأسلموا، وهذا مما رزقه الله ومما فتح عليه. 
وكذلك كثير من الأئمة، تذكرون الحديث الذي فيه قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- " مثل ما بعثتي الله به من الهدى والعلم كمثل غيث أصاب أرضا فكان منها طائفة قبلت الماء وأنبتت الكلأ والعشب الكثير، وكان منها أجادب أمسكت الماء؛ فسقى الناس وزرعوا، وأصاب طائفة منها إنما هي قيعان لا تنبت كلأ ولا تمسك ماء؛ فذلك مثل من فقه في دين الله ونفعه ما بعثتي الله به من الهدى والعلم؛ فعلم وعلم، ومثل من لم يرفع بذلك رأسا ولم يقبل هدى الله الذي أرسلت به" 
فهذا الحديث يبين أن الناس ثلاثة أقسام:
قسم رزقهم الله -تعالى- الحفظ والفقه، 
وقسم رزقهم الله الفقه والفهم، 
وقسم حرموا من ذلك كله،
فمن أراد الله-تعالى - به خيرا فتح الله على قلبه وفقهه، وجعل في قلبه فهما للنصوص؛ بحيث إنه يستنبط من الآية عشرة أحكام أو أكثر، وكذا يستنبط من الأحاديث، وتجدون هذا في الشروح بحيث إن بعضهم إذا شرح الحديث استنبط منه عشرة أحكام، عشرين حكما قد تصل إلى مائة حكم وإلى مائة فائدة من فوائد الحديث، فهذا من الفهم ومن الفقه. 
أما الجملة الثانية قوله: وإنما أنا قاسم أقسم بينكم، كنيته -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أبو القاسم وكان في أول أمره ينهى أن يسمي أحد نفسه محمدا ويتكنى بأبي القاسم، يعني يجمع بين اسمه وكنيته ويقول:" إنما بعثت قاسما أقسم بينكم" كان إذا قسم بينهم شيئا يقسمه بالسوية، ويعدل بينهم، فهكذا جاء بعد موته، استباحوا ذلك فكثير منهم يسمي أحدهم القاسم، ويكنى بأبي القاسم ورأوا أن ذلك إنما خاص بحياته. 
أما الجملة الثالثة :ففيها إخباره -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بأنه لا يزال من أمته طائفة منصورة، عاملة بالسنة، عاملة بالحق يظهرهم الله -تعالى- على غيرهم، ويمكنهم من إظهار الدين، ومن العمل به ومن الدعوة إليه، لا يضرهم من خذلهم ولا من خالفهم حتى يأتي أمر الله تعالى، وهم الطائفة المنصورة والفرقة الناجية التي أخبر بها النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ولا يلزم أن يكونوا في طائفة محددة، ولا أن يكونوا في مكان معين، بل قد يكونون متفرقين في شرق وغرب ونحو ذلك؛ فمتى كانوا عاملين بالسنة متمسكين بها، مظهرين لها ولو كادهم من كادهم ولو لقبوا بألقاب شنيعة؛ فإنهم والحال هذه يكونون هم أهل السنة ويكونون هم الفرقة الناجية. 

:::والله اسأل ان ينفعنى واياكم به :::

----------


## إمام الأندلس

رحمك الله حبيبي عالي الهمة(أبا الهيثم )..لكم اشتقت إليك...وإلى ابتسامتك وروحك المرحة...وحبك للجهاد والمجاهدين..

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

رحم الله اخانا عالي الهمة وغفرله

----------


## لامية العرب

رحمك الله يا أخي رحمة واسعة

 ألا وإن نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" و عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : ما تعدون الشهيد فيكم ؟ قالوا : يا رسول الله من قتل في سبيل الله فهو شهيد ، قال : إن شهداء أمتي إذاً لقليل ! قالوا : فمن هم يا رسول الله ؟ قال : من قتل في سبيل الله فهو شهيد ، و من مات في سبيل الله فهو شهيد ، و من مات في الطاعون فهو شهيد ، و من مات في البطن فهو شهيد ، و الغريق شهيد ـ و في رواية ـ وصاحب الهدم شهيد " . 


وكانت في حياتك لي عظات ........... فأنت اليوم أوعظ منك حيا

----------


## أبو القاسم

رحمك الله رحمة واسعة
وأسبغ عليك من فيض فضله
وواسع كرمه..وجعل مثواك في عليين
وجزى الله خيرا من أحيى الموضوع

----------


## ايمان نور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أرجو التوسع فى تلك النقطة وشرح سبب الحرمان بارك الله فيكم لأنها نقطة هامة فى الرد على الجبرية



> وقسم حرموا من ذلك كله،

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

قد مات صاحب الموضوع فادعوا له حفظكم الله...

----------


## حارث البديع

أكتب كلامي ودمعي متحجر
لاأعرفه لكني احبه
في أوقات نحس فيها بمرارة الذل
وحملنا للأثام
وندمنا على ذنوبنا
نتمنى لو لحقنا ركبهم
والله سبحانه يصطفي من يشاء
اللهم لاتحرمنا موتة في سبيلك
ننصر بها دينك.

----------


## طالبة العلم

رحمك الله ياعلي الهمة وجمعنا بك في جنات النعيم ....




> اللهم لاتحرمنا موتة في سبيلك
> ننصر بها دينك.


آميـــــــــــن . يارب ...

----------


## ايمان نور

لا إله إلا الله
اسأل الله ان يعفر لى وله ويرزقه الفردوس الأعلى آمين.

----------


## إيحاء

> قد مات صاحب الموضوع فادعوا له حفظكم الله...


 رحمة الله عليه

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

رحمه الله وغفرله

----------


## نبض الإيمان

رحمة الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

رحمه الله وغفرله

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

> للشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين حفظهٌ الله


رحم الله الناقل والمنقول عنه ..
والله المستعان

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رحمك الله ياعالي الهمّة رحمةً واسعة 
اللهم ثقّل موازين حسناته 
اللهم وسّع له في قبره ونوّر له فيه ومدّ له فيه مدّ البصر يا رحمن يا رحيم 
اللهمّ آمين 



> رحم الله الناقل والمنقول عنه ..
> والله المستعان

----------


## قادم من بعيد

رحمة الله عليه وبركاته وأنزله فسيح جنانه



> أرجو التوسع فى تلك النقطة وشرح سبب الحرمان بارك الله فيكم لأنها نقطة هامة فى الرد على الجبرية


"ولو علم الله فيهم خيرا لأسمعهم ولو أسمعهم لتولوا وهم معرضون"

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

الله المستعان !!

لاإله إلا الله كنت أبحث عن شرح لهذا الحديث ووجدته أسئل الله أن لايحرمه أجره وأن يجعلها صدقة جاريه له وأن يجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة 

اللهم أحسن خواتمنا ولاتقبضنا إلآ وأنت راض عناا ياالله

----------


## الوايلي

اسئل الله ان يغفر له وان يتغمده بواسع رحمته 

ما بقي إلا العمل الصالح الذي تركه 

اللهم تجاوز عن زلاته انظروا يا اخوان مات هو ومات ابن جبرين 

بقي نحن لكن كيف متى على ماذا الله اعلم 

رحمنا الله وإياكم ،،،

----------


## سائلة من الله العلم

رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته
إن لله وإن إليه راجعون
اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها

----------


## أم التوائم

وهل من تخريجٍ للحديث ("من يرد الله به خيرا يفقه في الدين ") وفقكم لله؟!

----------


## أم التوائم

نرجو ممن عنده التخريج أن يفيدنا به
وجزى الله الجميع خيرا

----------


## محمد الباز

رحمك الله وأسكنك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------

